# Putting a switch to the AC compressor



## Bugalou (Mar 31, 2004)

Just curious..If you were to run a wire directly to the AC compressor and splice in the wire going to the AC fan then attach them to one side of a toggle switch on your dash then run a wire from the battery to the other side of the toggle switch, then you'd bypass all the bad wiring and high pressure switch's, low pressure switch's and all the other things that can cause problems...All ya have to do is flip the switch and you have cold air, also the AC fan kicks on at the same time..does this idea sound like it would work as a last resort ?..Just though of something I forgot...Would be better to run seperate wires for the AC fan and for the compressor and 2 wires to the battery ,would also need another toggle switch..I can then put a fuse on each line..

Dave


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

sounds like it would work. But, maybe it was the Suby... but, isn't thre a fuse between the compressor and the relay?cuz when the pump (yea, it was the Suby) when out, I had to disconnect the dc line at the fused link.


----------



## Bugalou (Mar 31, 2004)

the only fuse I see for the AC is in the fuse box by the dash..if theres a fuse between the AC relay and the compressor in the engine bay I can't find it..I jumpered across the AC relay and the compressor still won't turn on but it turns on if I apply battery right to the compressor lead wire so somethings screwed up between the relay and the compressor..I'll have to screw around with the high pressure switch and see what that does, if that doesn't work I'm going to the last resort method

Bug


----------

